# bsnl EVDO & torrents



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2010)

is it possible to use bsnl evdo with private trackers?

what kind of upload speeds do we get on evdo?
and i've heard that bsnl evdo uses a proxy and all the bsnl evdo users are assigned a single ip?

evdo uses proxy.. will this be an issue with private trackers?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump! Guys no answers?


----------

